# Help with Wire Wheels/Caps



## rc102782 (Apr 8, 2013)

I was given 2 wire wheels, 4 center lug nut covers, and 4 spinner-style 3-blade caps. I hope someone can help me with some questions. I got them from a friend of a friend kinda thing, and never used them. I just want to sell them. The wheels are 80 spoke, and they are in Player wire wheel boxes. The center caps say Roadster though. Stamped in the rim is the following: 2 26 99 1507 J CRC DOT USA T 15x7J. Can anyone tell me what kind of wheels they are? Where can I get 2 more? What are they worth (roughly)? The second set of questions are about the caps. Two of them are different from the other two (the only reason I know this is because of the backs). The lug nut covers themselves do not say anything (either style). The 3 blade spinner cap says the following on the back: ROADSTER WIRE WHEEL FOR OFF ROAD USE ONLY 8354F6R. Some of the gold plating started peeling off. I called local places, but no one by me does gold plating. What are the correct names for the discs and the 3 blade caps?




























































Anyone know where I can get it replated inexpensively? Should I just not even bother and buy a used one to complete the set? Is it real gold, or something else?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Wheel caps, spinners. Aka pots n pans. Not worth much as they're bolt on wire wheels and the unpopular 15" size. I would sell as a set of what you have or sell wheels first, then caps as a set. 

Its real gold but to plate them isn't cheap with the price of gold still high.


----------



## rc102782 (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks for the quick reply cashmoneyspeed. I guess if anyone wants to buy them, make me an offer lol.


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

rc102782 said:


> I was given 2 wire wheels, 4 center lug nut covers, and 4 spinner-style 3-blade caps. I hope someone can help me with some questions. I got them from a friend of a friend kinda thing, and never used them. I just want to sell them. The wheels are 80 spoke, and they are in Player wire wheel boxes. The center caps say Roadster though. Stamped in the rim is the following: 2 26 99 1507 J CRC DOT USA T 15x7J. Can anyone tell me what kind of wheels they are? Where can I get 2 more? What are they worth (roughly)? The second set of questions are about the caps. Two of them are different from the other two (the only reason I know this is because of the backs). The lug nut covers themselves do not say anything (either style). The 3 blade spinner cap says the following on the back: ROADSTER WIRE WHEEL FOR OFF ROAD USE ONLY 8354F6R. Some of the gold plating started peeling off. I called local places, but no one by me does gold plating. What are the correct names for the discs and the 3 blade caps?
> View attachment 1775890
> View attachment 1775898
> View attachment 1775906
> ...



It looks like those are "Player Wire Wheels" with player caps and The only part that is Roadster are the bolt on spinners. Hard to say what you could get for them, 15x7's are not in high demand and not enough equity in the wheel to account for a refurbish job. List them for $500 and go down from there.....since used $200 might be a lucky number for a Player fan!!!


----------

